# Sub Contractors needed in Central CT



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Janowski Snow Removal is looking for hard working and reliable guys with Trucks and Plows, Salt/Sand Spreaders Skidsteers,Backhoes,Quads with Plows and/or Salt/Sand Spreaders to join our team in the winter.

You MUST have License and proof of Insurance.

Pay is based on experience and equipment.

Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## ddlawncare (Jul 11, 2009)

i sent you an email.hope to hear from you soon.


----------

